# 2012 CAAD10 5 50cm stem length?



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

Anyone know what the stock stem length is for a 2012 CAAD10 5 50cm frame? If not, how do I measure the stem to get it's correct length? Is the length labeled anywhere on it?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Measure like this. From center of the stem bolt to the center of the bars.


----------



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you! I didn't know where to start measuring. This makes sense.


----------



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

BTW, it measured out to be a 100mm.


----------



## yamaha46 (Aug 2, 2009)

Anyone know the stem length on the 52cm Caad 10?
Thanks.


----------

